# How much would you feed?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got two 3 month old boer wethers weighing in between 45 and 55lbs. One is definatly bigger, by about five pounds. Both are very firm over the top and in the leg. Right now I'm feeding 2lbs a day plus letting them clear the little bit of grass thats in the pen (its not much and they only really like the bradford pear tree). But how much would you feed? Since they'll be sold in October to market then I want them nice and big but still lean so we win some market classes. 

Thanks!


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

Is there a max/min for your weight class your shooting for ?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I want them to top out at around 100lbs. Right now I've got them at 60 and 55lbs. So each have gained about 10 since being here. I'm feeding 3 to 4% of they're body weight right now.


----------

